# Zoll X Series Capnography tips?



## jdemt (Mar 29, 2018)

I’ve consistently had issues with the Zoll capnograph. I have the EtCo2 set at max amplitude, and have yet to see a bronchospastic waveform on patients that would definitely exhibit this waveform (severe asthma etc.) on other monitors (Phillips MRX). Is this operator error? Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 29, 2018)

The only issue I ever had with it was screwing in the etco2 prior to turning the capno on.  Made it take forever to get a reading.  I miss my Zoll x series.  Stuck with an lp15 right now...


----------



## jdemt (Mar 29, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> The only issue I ever had with it was screwing in the etco2 prior to turning the capno on.  Made it take forever to get a reading.  I miss my Zoll x series.  Stuck with an lp15 right now...



Gotcha. I’ve been letting it warm up before plugging it in, so maybe I just need to study up on wave form recognition. Thank you!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 29, 2018)

jdemt said:


> Gotcha. I’ve been letting it warm up before plugging it in, so maybe I just need to study up on wave form recognition. Thank you!


I'm not saying you are not having issues.  I've just never had issues.  Maybe ask Zoll to do a qa of your monitor?


----------



## jdemt (Mar 29, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> I'm not saying you are not having issues.  I've just never had issues.  Maybe ask Zoll to do a qa of your monitor?



That’s a good thought but we switch ambulances/monitors almost daily, and it’s  the same for all of them. I’m a baby medic, so I’m figuring there has to be a knowledge gap. I’m actually kinda jealous of your Life Pack, simply because the tracing is larger.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 29, 2018)

It's also pounds heavier, it is a pain in the butt to get it to print a 12 lead some times, and a few other issues but over all it works and does the job so I'm happy with it.


----------

